

Winamp creator releases REAPER v4 digital audio workstation software - trog
http://www.ausgamers.com/forums/general/thread.php/3094896

======
blackman
official site - <http://reaper.fm/>

I've been using reaper for a couple of weeks now and cannot believe that
anyone would want to go back to _insert $500+ big name daw_ after using it.

------
jamesbritt
Reaper vs Cubase thread:

[http://www.gearslutz.com/board/music-
computers/171997-reaper...](http://www.gearslutz.com/board/music-
computers/171997-reaper-vs-cubase.html)

